
The unicorn winter is coming – are you ready? - gaxelrod23
http://venturebeat.com/2015/11/07/the-unicorn-winter-is-coming-are-you-ready/
======
pedalpete
Unfortunate that the sensationalist title and coming from venturebeat means
this article won't likely get much upvotes.

The 'advice' the author gives is good advice, though I don't think he is
really talking to the CEOs of Unicorns, and if he things he is, he's probably
deluding himself. I'm not sure anybody has got themselves into a Unicorn
position and isn't aware of the basics of running their business.

Having said that, I'm sure there are many up-and-comers who have started to
have some success and are just getting into the hiring mode and maybe are
looking at the actions of unicorns to drive their growth, and therefore
looking to copy 'what works'. Hopefully some of the points the author makes
here will help these businesses from making mistakes which could take them
down in the future.

Really, he's just written about being smart about business and not getting
caught up in tall the drama.

